# Yard maps



## andy120 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi
Where would i find yard maps of UP's Cheyenne or Laramie?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Scroll down to the last paragraph on this website and there will be a link to a diagram of the Laramie yard...

The second picture on this page might be the Cheyenne yard, but even the supersized image is not that big...


----------

